# FE exam books for sale



## FE_PASS_! (Jan 24, 2010)

The following books are for sale:

1 - FE review manual, M. Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $40

2 - FE/EIT sample examination, Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $27

3 - Civil discipline-specific review, Kim, Spriggs &amp; Lindeburg, 3rd edition - $27

4 - NCEES civil discipline sample Q&amp;A - $22

All books are in excellent condition


----------



## designer215 (Jan 25, 2010)

FE_PASS_! said:


> The following books are for sale:
> 1 - FE review manual, M. Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $40
> 
> 2 - FE/EIT sample examination, Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $27
> ...


The NCEES Civil Discipline sample Q &amp; A booklet, is it the FE version or the PE version? Does it come with a CD rom?


----------



## FE_PASS_! (Jan 26, 2010)

designer215 said:


> FE_PASS_! said:
> 
> 
> > The following books are for sale:
> ...


It's the FE version and yes, there is a CD rom with the book.


----------



## Claude (Jan 31, 2010)

FE_PASS_! said:


> The following books are for sale:
> 1 - FE review manual, M. Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $40
> 
> 2 - FE/EIT sample examination, Lindeburg, 2nd edition - $27
> ...


Is #2 sample examination still available?


----------



## FE_PASS_! (Jan 31, 2010)

Claude said:


> FE_PASS_! said:
> 
> 
> > The following books are for sale:
> ...


Sorry my friend, all the books were sold.


----------

